
This is how ancient Rome’s republic died - YeGoblynQueenne
https://theconversation.com/this-is-how-ancient-romes-republic-died-a-classicist-sees-troubling-parallels-at-trumps-impeachment-trial-131121
======
anonsivalley652
It's worth reviewing Chris Hedges' _America: The Farewell Tour_ and the late
Chalmers Johnson's prescient observations and predictions many years ago.

